# Casino Royale



## B.M.G. (Nov 17, 2006)

I went to the premier tonight, and all i can say is, Move over Pierce Brosnan, here comes Daniel Craig.

Its freaking awesome.

Wait until you see the martini scene and the last scene of the movie.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Nov 17, 2006)

Haven't seen the movie yet but I heard that Daniel Craig did an excellent job.


----------



## cygnus (Nov 17, 2006)

Seriously? It was good?

Fuck yes, James Bond here I come.


----------



## batanga (Nov 17, 2006)

Yea, I can't wait to see this (next week).

Royale, btw


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 17, 2006)

lol, I was about to post "it's supposed to be royalE " but you beat me to it.

no big deal really.


me and my friend are gonna go check it out tonight.  heard it's a pretty long movie.

hope it's good, I'm not a huge fan of the new ones, only the sean conneary ones.


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 17, 2006)

Please tell me there was a laser watch... Bond is nothing without his laser watch.


----------



## NecroAngel (Nov 17, 2006)

Yeah I should go see this soon. If it's to the James Bond series what Batman Begins was to Batman then, it should be amazing.


----------



## Megaharrison (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm seeing it tomorrow, it's getting reviews as being the best Bond movie since Goldeneye. Could turn out good.


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 17, 2006)

Yay... That is how James Bond is suppose to be. For those who have seen the movie. This is how James Bond should be portrayed. I totally was turned off by Pierce Brosnan's portrayal. It almost made me think who was worse him or Sir Roger Moore.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Nov 17, 2006)

I've been waiting quite some time to see this movie.


----------



## Dark Schneider (Nov 17, 2006)

It better be awesome, because the last three movies sucked. 

The best Bond of all time is Sean Connery baby!


----------



## Seany (Nov 17, 2006)

Hopefully i'll see this at weekend


----------



## Detective (Nov 18, 2006)

Potentialflip said:


> Yay... That is how James Bond is suppose to be. For those who have seen the movie. This is how James Bond should be portrayed. I totally was turned off by Pierce Brosnan's portrayal. It almost made me think who was worse him or Sir Roger Moore.


I couldn't agree more. This film was pure class from start to finish. The unique style in which the opening credits rolled gave a solid early indication of how strong Casino Royale was going to be.

 All those people who kept bashing Daniel Craig before the premiere came out are most likely choking horribly on their own words. This guy came in, took a role that was severely softened over the years and made it both his own, as well as returning Bond to what he is supposed to be; a sharp, skilled, hardcore assassin. 

You could take all the films in Pierce Brosnan's reign as Bond, and compared to Casino Royale, the only one which would even be remotely as good is GoldenEye(which I believe was directed by the same person who did this movie). 

LeChiffre was both a villain who could pull strings and get his hands dirty. That blood tear trademark of his was great. Vesper Lynd was a Bond girl who had the brain capacity to go with her looks. The chemistry between her and Bond was fantastic IMO.

My list of favourite Bonds previously had Roger Moore as second place right behind Sean Connery. I think Daniel Craig(my new #2) now widens that gap considerably. He's signed on for two additional films, so his performance should get even better.

If your a Bond fan like me, you definately need to see this movie. If your just in for a thrill, go see it for the entertainment value. 

*NecroAngel:* This film DID do to the Bond series what Batman Begins did to it's respective title.

*excellence153:* Why does Bond even need his laser watch when all he needed to own in this film were his hands and mind.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 18, 2006)

Damn, Daniel Craig did an excellent job as Bond. He's got all the characteristics of the greats who previously held the title of 007. All the classic James Bond themes are apparent in Casino Royale, + more. The torture scene was classic.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 18, 2006)

yeah, just saw it early friday night, and that was awesome.

daniel did a great job..and this is coming from a guy that wanted Clive owen to be bond.

that whole "now i can say to the whole world you've scratched my balls" haha too funny.

mad betrayal stuff in this movie, from almost everyone.

I wish the ending had more to it, but it still did a good job..

that aston martin was so so so so sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet.  had velvet interior OMGZ.

no gadgets really, just kick ass bond..and that black dude in teh beginning was amazing..even though he was a bad guy.


----------



## Detective (Nov 18, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:


> that whole "now i can say to the whole world you've scratched my balls" haha too funny.


LOL Yeah, that line about scatching his itch for him. When LeChiffre told him he had a really great body, everyone in the audience cracked up.  



> I wish the ending had more to it, but it still did a good job..


They did it like that cause I think their going to continue in Bond 22 with the whole SMERSH counter-intelligence agency angle. Bond probably gets the info from Mr. White before he will kill him. Besides you gotta admit, when he says that last line, in combination to the classic theme song, it was badass.



> and that black dude in teh beginning was amazing..even though he was a bad guy.


Yeah, that Mollaka chase scene from the construction site to the embassy was craaaaaaaaazzzy. Did you know he was actually doing those stunts and moves? No doubles.


----------



## olaf (Nov 18, 2006)

because of you I wanna go see this Bond, even though I didn't even plan sth like that. Damn you.


----------



## Gurbik (Nov 18, 2006)

I loved it my only qualm is that they were playing texas holdum witch to me doesnt seem like the kind of poker that one would play at a 150mil dollar table.. .also i got creative after the show


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 18, 2006)

It was good really?
I Actually wasn't expecting something good, now i must try to watch this...


----------



## B.M.G. (Nov 18, 2006)

Superman said:


> LOL Yeah, that line about scatching his itch for him. When LeChiffre told him he had a really great body, everyone in the audience cracked up.
> 
> They did it like that cause I think their going to continue in Bond 22 with the whole SMERSH counter-intelligence agency angle. Bond probably gets the info from Mr. White before he will kill him. *Besides you gotta admit, when he says that last line, in combination to the classic theme song, it was badass.*
> 
> Yeah, that Mollaka chase scene from the construction site to the embassy was craaaaaaaaazzzy. Did you know he was actually doing those stunts and moves? No doubles.



That was pure fucking Gold.

Everyone in the theater stood and and cheer like crazy on the premier.




Gurbik said:


> I loved it my only qualm is that they were playing texas holdum witch to me doesnt seem like the kind of poker that one would play at a 150mil dollar table.. .also i got creative after the show



apparently, you are used to small poker games

Remember that those guy are creme of the creme in society.

10 million each is like 10,000 dollars for them


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 18, 2006)

LOL superman yeah it was funny, and that combination of music and phrase was tite, but I wanted just something more.. i dunno what they could've done..just felt empty almost.  but nothing bad.

@ Olaf were you speaking to me? or Superman?
either way good, this movie deserves to be paid for and seen.


----------



## olaf (Nov 18, 2006)

I was talking to anyone who said that Casion Royale was good which made me want go and see it in cinema

I checke IMDB and it rated 8.1 which is very high.


----------



## Yosha (Nov 18, 2006)

I am seeing it today.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2006)

I went and saw this last night.  Daniel Craig just didn't work as Bond for me.  I found myself commenting about what Pierce Brosnan would have done regarding almost every situation he encountered in the movie.  The movie also felt extremely long, my group and I had plans after the movie but those plans changed.  We went back to our apartments and went to sleep.  No one had any energy left.


----------



## Megaharrison (Nov 18, 2006)

Just got back from seeing it. Probably the best Bond movie since Goldeneye (the people I went with thought it was the best ever). 

Things it had:
-Complicated and intelligent plot
-Very intense poker games. The whole audience was on edge and it was very suspenseful.
-Good plot twist
-Very entertaining and crazy chase sequence early on.
-Good opening song
-A return to the older style of Bond.
-Rather painful torture sequence

Things it didn't have:
-Bond gadgets
-That threatening of a villain. His goal was somewhat lacking, and didn't really pose a threat to the world.
-Q
-The standard fancy Bond car with machine guns, etc.
-Hot main Bond girl. The first one (the Italian) was very, very hot. The second one...Everyone went on about how beautiful she was but I really never saw it.

There were times where it got dull, as it's quite a long movie. But overall it can be a very exciting movie. I give it an 8/10.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 18, 2006)

Megaharrison said:


> Just got back from seeing it. Probably the best Bond movie since Goldeneye (the people I went with thought it was the best ever).
> 
> Things it had:
> -Complicated and intelligent plot
> ...



I have to agree with you. Some really good points in your post. Though I didn't mind the absence of the Bond gadgets and machine gun Bond car.
The first girl, Solange was REALLY hot. Too bad she was only in it for a short amount of time . 
I thought it was pretty funny too. Especially when he was getting tortured. 
James: AAAAAH, NOOOOOO!!! To the right LMAO


----------



## Yosha (Nov 19, 2006)

Rukia said:


> I went and saw this last night.  Daniel Craig just didn't work as Bond for me.  I found myself commenting about what Pierce Brosnan would have done regarding almost every situation he encountered in the movie.  The movie also felt extremely long, my group and I had plans after the movie but those plans changed.  We went back to our apartments and went to sleep.  No one had any energy left.



too bad pierce is a fucking horrible actor.


----------



## korican04 (Nov 19, 2006)

That movie had me laughing at many unexpecting parts. It was awesome. I started crying when they messed up the aston martin...it was a sad sad moment.


----------



## Seany (Nov 19, 2006)

That movie was great! without a doubt one of the best Bond films yet. The lack of gadgets really made this one alot more exciting & realistic.The opening sequence was nicely done, story was fantastic and the action scenes were amazing. The ending was abit sudden, but it was still kickass. Also  Vesper was smoking hot.

Overall it gets 10/10 from me!


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 19, 2006)

is it that good? i really didnt expect it to be good. well, i guess i'll go to sinema to watch it.


----------



## Seany (Nov 19, 2006)

Yeah i really recommend it. Very very good.


----------



## ChipsAndSnacks (Nov 19, 2006)

The more leaning toward realism kinda killed this movie for me. Didn't seem like a Bond movie at all without all the gadgets and evil world domination type villains.
And the lack of innuendo names. WTF.

It didn't seem like a Bond movie at all, just some spy movie or a weaker MI clone with a British accent.
This revamping of a character seems to work for Batman, but I don't think it should of been done for Bond.

The villain/villains weren't so great IMO. They seemed pretty weak.


----------



## Detective (Nov 19, 2006)

The opening titles sequence is up on Youtube for anyone who wants to take a look. As always, Youtube quality is hardly DVD, but I think it's quite good and the whole card-motif-iPod style is badass.

Casino Royale - You Know My Name


----------



## Gamabunta (Nov 19, 2006)

This film was in 1 word. Shite. Here is my list of why:


- Infinatly retarded elongated love scene that wasted valuable shooting time. Bond should be hump em then dump em.
- The lack of gadgets. I say lack of gadgets. I actually fail to recall a single fucking gadget he used that was hi tech. Bond should have gadgets men would kill for. A portable defibrilator i can get off ebay.
- The fact the astin martin was equiped with, wait for it. NO GADGETS. As well as appear in 2-3 scenes (lasting about 10 seconds each. One of which was a scene where it gets destroyed...)
- He couldnt pull off the swauve that james bond holds. He was too jerky, an he couldnt pull off a lot of the jokes.
- It wasnt a complete film. Maybe it was my fault but i assumed when i paid my £7.45 that i was going to see a full bond film. Not 1 with a shoddy ending that looked like it was typed up in the last minute.

Like some people have already said, it was NOT like a bond film. It was like watching MI 8. Where it seems they have run out of shit they could do. An instead piled a load of tacky and stupid non-sensicle material in. So in conclusion, the fact that james bond. The man all men WANT TO BE. Drove a FORD pretty much summarises the entire film and its quality.

R.I.P James Bond, 007.


----------



## Yosha (Nov 19, 2006)

Gamabunta said:


> This film was in 1 word. Shite. Here is my list of why:
> 
> 
> - Infinatly retarded elongated love scene that wasted valuable shooting time. Bond should be hump em then dump em.
> ...



too bad this was about how he first started out so they left out the futuristic gadgets. He was not supposed to be suave because he was still rugged which was his problem. You and the pierce fans need to go die and get over it.


----------



## Seany (Nov 19, 2006)

Gadgets aren't that great =/. Imo they suck ass.


----------



## Detective (Nov 19, 2006)

Gamabunta said:


> - Infinatly retarded elongated love scene that wasted valuable shooting time. Bond should be hump em then dump em.


That love scene was a basis for why he becomes such a cold hearted man who hates and uses women as sexual objects later on in his career. Ian Fleming, the author himself, wanted the betrayal and result at the end, to mean even more to Bond because of the amount of time he spent with Vesper and how much of himself he was willing to give up. He only truly begins to "hump em then dump em", after these series of events. He still has the charm, but the major womanizing begins after his first mission.



> - The lack of gadgets. I say lack of gadgets. I actually fail to recall a single fucking gadget he used that was hi tech. Bond should have gadgets men would kill for. A portable defibrilator i can get off ebay.


Have you even seen the state of Bond films over the past ten years and more? It came to a point where it was 99% gadgets and 1% of Bond as the answer to any dangerous situation. It was fine during the Roger Moore era because he had a balance between genius gadgets and actual skill. But Brosnan's reign, aside from Goldeneye, was ridiculous. Do you think Brosnan's Bond could have even run or done the amount of legwork that Daniel Craig's Bond did at the beginning of the film during the chase scene? Do you think he could have survived the bathroom fight scene or the stairs fight scene? The answer is no. He would have pulled out a damn grappling hook and pressed one button to solve the problem. Whereas in Casino Royale, Bond ran, jumped, fought and shot like a real trained assassin, never mind actually using his mind to do what he did.



> - He couldnt pull off the swauve that james bond holds. He was too jerky, an he couldnt pull off a lot of the jokes.


A lot of people will disagree with you. This is a movie about how James became Bond. He was supposed to start off as, and M said it best, a blunt instrument, and evolved into a beast throughout the movie until we finally see the classic Bond(and by classic I mean a cold badass, not a sissy Hollywood-ized immitation) at the end. He had the charm, the flare, and the skill. A 96% rating at RottenTomatoes.com is unheard of for a new Bond film. And making over 54%  more money in sales and tickets on opening day than any other Bond movie in recent years is also telling.




> - It wasnt a complete film. Maybe it was my fault but i assumed when i paid my ?7.45 that i was going to see a full bond film. Not 1 with a shoddy ending that looked like it was typed up in the last minute.



I think I know where your coming from now. You went into the theatre expecting a false, Hollywood-style, cliched Bond. Instead, you saw the opposite, a smart, complicated, mature and true to the books version of Bond. If your wondering why the finale moments were the way they were, it's supposed to be open ended. Bond 22 supposedly picks up where this one left off, something that hasn't been done since From Russia With Love. Once again, I can understand how some people may not like the film, but don't say it wasn't a true Bond movie because your knowledge of the series is based more on the recent years than the early movies and novels.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 20, 2006)

I agree 1000000000000000000000% with superman. haha if that's possible.

it had humor from daniel, he had the skills, cept in that chase, but he's not agile but gets the end result nontheless.

he is a more dangerous bond imo, and that makes him even better.
pierce had the look, that's about it.
sean connery had the look and skills.
daniel is pretty much up there with sean, cept i grew up on sean so he's still top on my list.

gj replying back superman.


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 20, 2006)

about the Bond, why he become cold blooded?

Because the women betrayed him or he afraid to lost someone that he loved again?


----------



## isanon (Nov 20, 2006)

im downloading it now 

(and before you start yaping about that i should go and pay for the movie at the theaterslet me tell you!!! : im downloading it and then watch 5 min jupm a few min and watch 5 min again and continue like that untill the ending is near (dont want to spoil to much) to se if the movie intrests me if it does i go se the movie at theaters and if i dont i wach the whole thing and then throw it away )

now i just have to wait and se if it is worth to see (i dont trust you people )


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 22, 2006)

7/10

I really liked it. Daniel Craig is great and the action pwns. It did run a bit too long though.


----------



## Brandt (Nov 22, 2006)

Okay, so where to begin...

Casino Royale is probably one of the best Bond movies I've seen. Daniel Craig definitely brings in a refreshing perspective of Bond. I didn't mind the lack of gadgets and hi-tech cars (I laughed at the Ford ), and in fact I didn't realise these elements were missing. I didn't mind the length of the movie, really. I think it was a good fit. The action scenes were amazing and the poker game was pretty tense, too. 

All in all, Casino Royale was godly. I'm definitely grabbing this when it comes out on DVD.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 22, 2006)

I was really thinking about Batman Begins when I saw this movie, fucking hawt. I was worried about the whole post-prequel time thing, but it worked out well.

I am in love with Eva Green


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 23, 2006)

I just saw that tonight


----------



## sel (Nov 23, 2006)

Goku said:


> I am in love with Eva Green


hells yeha

you know beforethis the bond with the most kills  was roger moore with 52 in all his movies - and this guy beat that  in one, lol


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 23, 2006)

Orly?...I didn't know that


----------



## Sasuke_Asakura (Nov 23, 2006)

Hmm.... What's that movie about??
*Spoiler*: __ 



Iv'e neverseen that movie 
*Spoiler*: __ 



before


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 23, 2006)

I just got back from seeing this and man was it awesome. I'm not a big fan of Bond but this movie was really good and I agree with everything Superman mentioned earlier in this thread. ^^


----------



## Sho (Nov 24, 2006)

Just saw it, and this is hands down the best Bond film I've seen, not to mention having the most hardcore Bond main character ever.  Just fucking awesome and a full of action throughout.  Loved the movie.

2 thumbs way up.


----------



## Kakash! (Nov 24, 2006)

Havent seen this yet but i'm most definately watching this. The reviews i've read have all been excellent so far.


----------



## Gamabunta (Nov 24, 2006)

Superman said:


> That love scene was a basis for why he becomes such a cold hearted man who hates and uses women as sexual objects later on in his career. Ian Fleming, the author himself, wanted the betrayal and result at the end, to mean even more to Bond because of the amount of time he spent with Vesper and how much of himself he was willing to give up. He only truly begins to "hump em then dump em", after these series of events. He still has the charm, but the major womanizing begins after his first mission.
> 
> Have you even seen the state of Bond films over the past ten years and more? It came to a point where it was 99% gadgets and 1% of Bond as the answer to any dangerous situation. It was fine during the Roger Moore era because he had a balance between genius gadgets and actual skill. But Brosnan's reign, aside from Goldeneye, was ridiculous. Do you think Brosnan's Bond could have even run or done the amount of legwork that Daniel Craig's Bond did at the beginning of the film during the chase scene? Do you think he could have survived the bathroom fight scene or the stairs fight scene? The answer is no. He would have pulled out a damn grappling hook and pressed one button to solve the problem. Whereas in Casino Royale, Bond ran, jumped, fought and shot like a real trained assassin, never mind actually using his mind to do what he did.
> 
> ...



I can see where your coming from. An the 1st point you made was very valid. I never realised that this was the first bond book. So the love sequence did make more sense. However you cannot say this film was not clich? an hollywood when anyone with half a brain would realise that she was going to betray bond. An we didnt need 20 minutes of screen time to work that out.

Now i dont care what you say, but every single bond (roger moore, sean conrey included) had more gadgets than that film. The rediculous lack of any gadgets what so ever from the beautiful astin martin is an insult. This bond had no gadgets.

This film has taken a different route to what james bond usually is. Maybe its a good thing. But im not sure.


----------



## yuhun (Nov 24, 2006)

Is this the longest bond movie ever? Strange considering the fact that its based on such a short novel. 

Anyway it was awesome. 9/10. Though I still perfer Brosnan as bond.


----------



## Gamabunta (Nov 24, 2006)

Since its craigs first i will give him time 2 prove himself. Otherwise Goldeneye is still the best up to date bond film around. Brosnan makes the part James Bond.


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 24, 2006)

This film is a lot more down to earth and it owns hard.

One question though. Since this is supposed to be Bond's first mission and it takes place in present day, what about all the old Bond films where he has to fight the Soviet Union? Were they not based on the novels?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Nov 24, 2006)

i didnt like this movie that much.


----------



## Brandt (Nov 24, 2006)

HugeGuy said:


> This film is a lot more down to earth and it owns hard.
> 
> One question though. Since this is supposed to be Bond's first mission and it takes place in present day, what about all the old Bond films where he has to fight the Soviet Union? Were they not based on the novels?



Many of the movies were based off the novels, but there were also some that weren't ( - scroll down to the middle of the page). 

Since Casino Royale was updated to stay relevant to modern times, we can safely assume that any event _after_ this point will not deal with the Cold War. However, the original plot of the books often had the Soviet Union being bad. I guess you can say we retconned all the other movies, or maybe they'll fit in the past events into the new Bond with some tweaks.

I guess we'll see some changes where the bad guys are now terrorists,  assuming they re-tell any of the novels. Most likely, though, new stories will be made up for the movies like "Goldeneye" and others.

Oh and I agree: Casino Royale owned.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Nov 24, 2006)

half the time i didnt even know what was going on - -

it had some funny parts though


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 24, 2006)

for a movie 9/10
for a bond movie 10/10 
nice to see no gadgets and that bond can actually screw up from time to time and daniel craig,  hats off to you for showing us why they picked you i'm sure after seeing this movie craig critics like myself would've shutup.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Nov 24, 2006)

you didnt want any gadgets? xD


thats why i like james bond and batman


----------



## Brandt (Nov 24, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> you didnt want any gadgets? xD
> 
> 
> thats why i like james bond and batman



Batman _needs_ gadgets, but we also remember Batman uses his brain. Bond, up to a point, only had gadgets and rarely used his noggin. Gadgets are a crutch, to be honest. Bond is an assassin, and a gadgetless Bond who uses his noggin more often than not = cool.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Nov 24, 2006)

the movie was more funny than cool, imo xD


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Nov 24, 2006)

:S  I'm never going to be able to look at a cane bottomed chair the same way again.  Why is the bad guys always go right for the ...


Anyway, great movie.  I really enjoyed it, but Sean Connery is still my favorite.  I'll keep watching the follow-ups, though.  There's always a possibility that I could change my mind.

I also didn't miss the overuse of gadgets.  He had a few that came in useful, but  he was using his mind and what was at hand to resolve issues as they came up.  I had read the previews, so I knew that this was about the "making of Bond" and not to expect the usual womanizing, gadget-laden character reflected in the other movies.

Will give it an 8.5/10 .  It's hard to "wow"  me with a movie.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Nov 24, 2006)

^ that was one of the funniest parts of the movie xD

"ahhh! no~ the right one! the right one!"


----------



## Dave (Nov 25, 2006)

i just saw it today and WOW.....that was an AWSOME movie...


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 25, 2006)

Hal Jordan said:


> Many of the movies were based off the novels, but there were also some that weren't ( - scroll down to the middle of the page).
> 
> Since Casino Royale was updated to stay relevant to modern times, we can safely assume that any event _after_ this point will not deal with the Cold War. However, the original plot of the books often had the Soviet Union being bad. I guess you can say we retconned all the other movies, or maybe they'll fit in the past events into the new Bond with some tweaks.
> 
> ...


Well, I'll miss the old KGB for sure. Thanks for the info.



hoon ♥ said:


> ^ that was one of the funniest parts of the movie xD
> 
> "ahhh! no~ the right one! the right one!"


That's what I call hardcore.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Nov 25, 2006)

seriously.. i thought his butt cheeks/thighs were getting hit

when my friends told me it was the balls.. i was wondering if they popped >_>
xDDD

and the fool wanted him castrated too =o


----------



## monk3 (Nov 25, 2006)

it was a bit too long in my opinion. and there were like, no gadgets at all.

but it was a good movie


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Nov 25, 2006)

movies nowadays are typically that long


----------



## batanga (Nov 25, 2006)

"I've gotten an itch... down there... would you mind?"


Best. Line. Ever.


I loved this movie, I've never been a Bond fan, and from all the movies I've seen, this was the best. Craig made me a fan with this performance. One badass mofo.


Also didn't think it was too long, just right. And some have said the plot is confusing, those people are idiots.

I didn't miss the gadgets, at all.



8.5/10 from me.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Nov 25, 2006)

i like that joke he made when he came back from being poisoned

what was it?
"that last hand nearly killed me?" xD

dont remember, but it was funny


----------



## sel (Nov 25, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> i like that joke he made when he came back from being poisoned
> 
> what was it?
> "that last hand nearly killed me?" xD
> ...



yeah that was it

damn great movie - even managed to sway the hardcore sean connery fan that is my mother


----------



## batanga (Nov 25, 2006)

Another fun scene was when he parked that rude guy's car.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Nov 25, 2006)

lol yah xD

i thought he was doing a good job, but then he crashed


----------



## Dave (Nov 25, 2006)

and then he just threw the keys like he didnt even care


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Nov 25, 2006)

why did they kill off that girl D:


----------



## Dave (Nov 25, 2006)

because bond cant be attaced to anyone

--
any body stay to the end credits to see the MESSAGE!!!!!
i did and it said

*Spoiler*: __ 



BOND WILL BE BACK


----------



## batanga (Nov 25, 2006)

Hollow Ichigo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> BOND WILL BE BACK



This is news?



@hoon

*Spoiler*: __ 



Solange or Vesper?


----------



## Dave (Nov 25, 2006)

well.....it was intresting to me atleast >_>


----------



## batanga (Nov 25, 2006)

Hollow Ichigo said:


> well.....it was intresting to me atleast >_>



But it's widely known they've already started working on it.


----------



## Brandt (Nov 25, 2006)

Isn't it called Bond-22 or something like that?


----------



## batanga (Nov 25, 2006)

Hal Jordan said:


> Isn't it called Bond-22 or something like that?



At the moment, because it's the 22nd Bond movie. It'll change later.


----------



## Azurite (Nov 25, 2006)

I saw this movie yesterday, it was pretty dramatic! James Bond's gf drowned in the water D:


----------



## sel (Nov 25, 2006)

Hollow Ichigo said:


> because bond cant be attaced to anyone
> 
> --
> any body stay to the end credits to see the MESSAGE!!!!!
> ...



he's signed a deal for 2 more movies

i look forward to them


----------



## Gamabunta (Nov 26, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> you didnt want any gadgets? xD
> 
> 
> thats why i like james bond and batman



exactly



Hal Jordan said:


> Batman _needs_ gadgets, but we also remember Batman uses his brain. Bond, up to a point, only had gadgets and rarely used his noggin. Gadgets are a crutch, to be honest. Bond is an assassin, and a gadgetless Bond who uses his noggin more often than not = cool.



No, bond is a secret agent. If he didnt use his brain he wouldnt be able to infiltrate 90% of the secret labs an enemy bases undetected. Bond isnt allowed to properly screw up. Thus he needs gadgets since he is only human. But since he cant screw up, his gadgets always work out well.

Seriously, if he didnt use his brain (to effectivly figure out how to use a certain gadget) in the 5 second life or death situations he wouldn't have lasted a single film.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Nov 26, 2006)

am i the only one who thinks that girl is beautiful :/


----------



## Brandt (Nov 26, 2006)

Gamabunta said:


> No, bond is a secret agent. If he didnt use his brain he wouldnt be able to infiltrate 90% of the secret labs an enemy bases undetected. Bond isnt allowed to properly screw up. Thus he needs gadgets since he is only human. But since he cant screw up, his gadgets always work out well.
> 
> Seriously, if he didnt use his brain (to effectivly figure out how to use a certain gadget) in the 5 second life or death situations he wouldn't have lasted a single film.



I'm not saying he should be without gadgets, but I'm saying I like him to use his brain more often than not. I'll just refer you to something Superman wrote in this thread:



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> Have you even seen the state of Bond films over the past ten years and more? It came to a point where it was 99% gadgets and 1% of Bond as the answer to any dangerous situation. It was fine during the Roger Moore era because he had a balance between genius gadgets and actual skill. But Brosnan's reign, aside from Goldeneye, was ridiculous. Do you think Brosnan's Bond could have even run or done the amount of legwork that Daniel Craig's Bond did at the beginning of the film during the chase scene? Do you think he could have survived the bathroom fight scene or the stairs fight scene? The answer is no. He would have pulled out a damn grappling hook and pressed one button to solve the problem. Whereas in Casino Royale, Bond ran, jumped, fought and shot like a real trained assassin, never mind actually using his mind to do what he did.


----------



## yuhun (Nov 26, 2006)

Oh yeah he has gagets, Sony Ericssons. How many Sony products did you guys spot in the film? I spotted a W950i, K700i, Sony VAIO laptops and a Sony Walkman.


----------



## Gamabunta (Nov 27, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> am i the only one who thinks that girl is beautiful :/



The main one who obviously tricks bond? Hell no. She is fucking gorgeous. She plays sibila in Kingdom of Heaven. She is hot.


----------



## Dave (Nov 27, 2006)

i cant wait to see the other 2 movies!!!!!! they will probably blow me away!!!!!


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

Gamabunta said:


> The main one who obviously tricks bond? Hell no. She is fucking gorgeous. She plays sibila in Kingdom of Heaven. She is hot.



especially when she was in that dress...

the people in the movies werent the only one eyeing her xD


----------



## darkviper (Dec 2, 2006)

it was pretty good i really liked the free running scene but the movie seemed kinda short


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 2, 2006)

2 hours = short?

the running scene in the beginning? 
that fool was like a black jackie chan xD


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 2, 2006)

I think that fool was 1 of the guys who invented the building running sport (i forget its name now)


----------



## pavister (Dec 3, 2006)

that guy is seb foucan, founder of free running
wat he was doing was parkour (similar to free running except parkour's #1 goal is being efficient, free running's is not) (the founder of parkour is david belle, who is in the movie district b13), wikipedia both parkour and free running

jackie chan does neither free running or parkour but his movies have him atleast showing the mentality of a person who does parkour (my opinion)


----------



## blueradio (Dec 4, 2006)

Surprisingly.
This movie was pretty good.
Enjoyable ending too.


----------



## KawaiiHime (Dec 4, 2006)

I watched the movie yesterday.I like it.It is better than the other Bond movies.Daniel Craig is hot!Did i mention his abs?


----------



## abaddon936 (Dec 4, 2006)

Great movie, although i must admit I'm not that great of a fan of daniel craig, I prefere Brosnan he had style and class, this guy... he's blond for crying out loud. Uh well The girls was reallly gorgeous, shame for the villa destroyed in venice . Am I the only one who felt the pain when bond was tortured with that ball breaking thing. Damn most guys in the romm were steadilly holding there balls cause even if you were just watching it in a movie it must HURT LIKE HELL.


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 4, 2006)

abaddon936 said:


> Great movie, although i must admit I'm not that great of a fan of daniel craig, I prefere Brosnan he had style and class, this guy... he's blond for crying out loud. Uh well The girls was reallly gorgeous, shame for the villa destroyed in venice . Am I the only one who felt the pain when bond was tortured with that ball breaking thing. Damn most guys in the romm were steadilly holding there balls cause even if you were just watching it in a movie it must HURT LIKE HELL.



Just summarise the storyline why dont you. That way people need not pay outrageous amounts of money to see it.


----------



## foofbunny (Dec 5, 2006)

I think that it started out really strong, but then I felt like it sort of dragged on and the love scenes were UNBEARABLE. That whole thing with them sitting on the beach and giving their souls to one another made me want to puke and it's just not why I got to see a Bond movie.

Other than that, why aren't people writing M/James fanfic?!


----------



## Brandt (Dec 5, 2006)

foofbunny said:


> I think that it started out really strong, but then I felt like it sort of dragged on and the love scenes were UNBEARABLE. That whole thing with them sitting on the beach and giving their souls to one another made me want to puke and it's just not why I got to see a Bond movie.
> 
> Other than that, why aren't people writing M/James fanfic?!



It was supposed to bring out the humanity in Bond, something previous Bond movies lacked. Plus it was supposed to develop his love and trust for Vesper, which would ultimately come back to bite him at the end.


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 5, 2006)

KawaiiHime said:


> Daniel Craig is hot!Did i mention his abs?



Well, I guess I'll be seeing this movie soon then.


----------



## DannyStardust (Dec 5, 2006)

foofbunny said:


> I think that it started out really strong, but then I felt like it sort of dragged on and the love scenes were UNBEARABLE. That whole thing with them sitting on the beach and giving their souls to one another made me want to puke and it's just not why I got to see a Bond movie.
> 
> Other than that, why aren't people writing M/James fanfic?!



I too was a bit... 'unsettled' by the touchy-feely scenes myself but you have to take into account of what Brandt has said. These scenes make Bond a human character a person more than a sex machine with a license to kill. It also establishes the rationalization of his play boy antics. I think Because he was betrayed by a woman we see that Bond in later missions never attaches himself emotionally to anyone. Remember Casino Royale is the first of Ian Fleming's Bond novels, so even if the idea of James falling in love seems radical to you the concept of it  can be, if not fully accepted, excused.

Great film in my opinion it's no where near as campy as the last three Bond films and I'd take Craig over Brosnan any day.


----------



## semperfi (Dec 5, 2006)

great great movie.............
something new, fresh and hard 
yeah i liked it.............

loved the aston martins
loved the opening scene
loved the poker game
loved the girls 
loved the end
loved the movie


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 8, 2007)

You can never please people. The movie was a fucking classic, I didn't mind the lack of gadgets and the extended love scenes. It connects more with the character instead of distancing you. Like Superman says people were expecting the cliché bond film from previous years. I think all those gadgets and bond not being as physical and as cold and calculating really did water down those films when Pierce was bond. This film brought back bond to true form and brought back the franchise which was really lacking. The chase scene is the beginning was ridiculous and that black guy was fucking dope. Most of you people that was expecting plenty of gadgets are pretty shallow and have no sense of substance when you see it. This is bond becoming the man hes going to be later on in his career. Take it for what it is.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 13, 2007)

LOVED THE COCK AND BALL TORTURE. :3 

No actually. I loved the fights.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 13, 2007)

I actually thought the man was hitting his butt until my friend told me :3


----------



## Mindfuck (Jan 13, 2007)

I just came home from watching it. It was alright, yet not the Bond I wished for.


Cock and balls torture was a disturbing yet good scene. Made me laugh a lot...


----------



## Sunrider (Jan 13, 2007)

This movie was evenly the best Bond film in years. I had my doubts about Daniel Craig pulling off the role, but he seriously impressed me.


----------



## tank! (Jan 16, 2007)

Just watched it, very VERY impressed. Daniel Craig was excellent, i pretty much agree with what's already been said...it breathed new life into bond and gave it a fresh start. I thought it was well-paced, although the whole 'let's go off and get married' thing  was draggin on a bit. The action scenes were great, and i thought eva green was great and so was the guy who played Le Chiffre, one of teh best villains i've EVER seen on film. and what a great ending scene! man i love that music.
Speaking of music, as for the theme song (intro was done well too) when i first heard it i didn't think much of it but ow its grown on me 
4.7 out of 5


----------



## Sakura (Jan 16, 2007)

Daniel Craig was pretty good. I haven't watched many Bond movies, but Pierce Brosnan wasn't that impressive. I have to say, however, that Roger Moore was the best Bond. He could totally snatch that status away from anybody.

I didn't like 'Bond girl' so much either...>__> What can I say? She was weak and easily languished. Plus, her sanctimonious attempts just killed the movie in general. Daniel Craig, on the other hand, displayed a very praiseworthy Bond attitude. At the beginning, I could've sworn he was somewhat not flexible - a total turn off. Later on, I realized how hot he was; his abs were truly palpable even through the movie screen.

Very nice movie overall. I want to watch the next one. :3


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 16, 2007)

you horny girls.


----------

